# [Gelöst] Komplettes Backup inklusive System

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe einen kleinen Homeserver auf einem alten Netbook installiert. Natürlich mit Gentoo. Allerdings ist das System jetzt so wunderbar auf meine Bedürfnisse eingerichtet und hat mich zig Stunden gekostet. Dadurch ergibt sich das Problem, dass ich das ganze System sichern will und nicht nur meinen Homeordner. Bis jetzt lege ich Backups recht simpel mit rsync auf ein NAS. 

Ist es möglich das ganze System ab / komplett in einem Netzwerkordner zu sichern. Rein theoretisch müsste ich doch nur die fstab nach einem Totalausfall anpassen? Ich müsste sicherlich einige Ausnahmen hinzufügen, wie z. B. /proc/kcore und /dev/core. 

Oder sichert jemand mit anderen Mitteln sein ganzes System? Gentoo auf nem Atom zu installieren ist ja auch trotz distcc nicht immer eine Freude, von den ganzen Configs mal abgesehen.

Ich bin für jeden Rat dankbar. (Ach Raid geht natürlich mangels fehlendem Steckplatz nicht.)

Viele Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Turtlecrabman on Sun Apr 26, 2015 5:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## py-ro

RAID ersetzt eh kein Backup.

```
cd /mnt

mkdir bind

mount -o bind / /mnt/bind

rsync -avX --numeric-ids /mnt/bind/ $ZIEL

```

Das ist eine sehr einfache kurzvariante, sichert keinerlei Sub-Mounts mit.

Bye

Py

----------

## boospy

Oder auch mit dem guten alten Clonezilla: http://clonezilla.org/downloads.php

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es geht relativ einfach, wenn du ein Rettungssystem startest, dann kannst du dein System problemlos kopieren. Geht mit dem simplen cp -a. Zu empfehlen ist da noch da aber cp -ax, weil da keine gemounteten Partitionen mit gesichert werden. Ohne x würdest du dann rekursiv sichern...

Ich mache so etwas mit der SystemRescueCD, die hat den Vorteil, dass sie Gentoo basierend ist und alles ist so, wie man es kennt und erwartet. Sichern und kopieren mache ich mit fsarchiver, das ist da sehr komfortabel. Z.B. kannst du da Ordner ausschließen.

Was du noch machen solltest, ist den Ordner /boot/grub zu löschen und neu zu erzeugen. Sonst funktioniert grub2-mkconfig nicht mehr richtig.

----------

## musv

Ich mach das genauso wie Klaus: 

```
cd / 

cp -a * $ziel
```

Die Optimierung dazu wäre noch, die Bootpartition (sofern genutzt) etwas größer zu machen und dort diverse Isos abzulegen, z.B. Knoppix, Sysrescue. Die kannst du dann bei bedarf booten, ohne einen Rettungsstick zu benötigen. Über ein Script, was du dort ebenfalls hast, kannst du dann die benötigten Mount- und Kopieroperationen vornehmen. 

 *Turtlecrabman wrote:*   

> Gentoo auf nem Atom zu installieren ist ja auch trotz distcc nicht immer eine Freude, von den ganzen Configs mal abgesehen

 

Von welchem Atom reden wir? Mein HTPC ist ein D525, d.h. Dualcore mit HT werden 4 Cores angezeigt. Ok, auf dem HTPC gibt's nur wenig große Pakete (gcc, Kodi). Für das Teil reicht mir Distcc. 

Dann hab ich aber noch ein N270 (32bit). Das ist 'ne echt lahme Gurke. Mit distcc kommt man da auch nicht weit. Dort mach ich größere Updates nur über chroot. Begrenzender Faktor ist da dann die Geschwindigkeit von emerge, d.h. das Rödeln beim Suchen der Abhängigkeiten und beim Abschluss.

Die Schritte:

1. Freigabe / des Atoms per nfs

2. Auf dem starken Rechner

```
mount /mnt/atom 

mount /dev/ /mnt/atom/dev

mount /dev/pts /mnt/atom/pts

mount /proc /mnt/atom/proc

mount /usr/portage /mnt/atom/usr/portage

mount /var/tmp/portage /mnt/atom/var/tmp/portage

chroot /mnt/atom /bin/bash

setarch i686 <-- wenn der Atom 32bit ist
```

Damit kannst du dann fröhlich auf dem großen Rechner das ganze Zeug direkt für den Atom compilieren. Eine Einschränkung gibt es noch. Die Atom-Architektur kennt einen movbe-Befehl, den die AMD- und Core-CPUS nicht verstehen. Da kriegst du dann bei einigen Paketen eine illegale Machine Instruction. Das tritt dann auf, wenn Post-Processing ein Befehl verwendet wird, der mit movbe compiliert wurde, z.B. update-icon-cache. Hab dann bei den entsprechenden Paketen, z.B. kdelibs über die env-Variablen den movbe-Befehl auf dem Atom aus den CFLAGS rausgenommen.

Für das Mount-Prozedere hab ich mir noch ein Script geschrieben.

----------

## boospy

Ich arbeite wo es geht mit Binärpaketen: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/21700/unser-neues-overlay-inkl-binhost.html

Ist bei mehr als einem Rechner sehr angenehm, und finde wesentlich besser wie distcc, sofern man nicht auf die Optimierung angewiesen ist.

lg

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was den Unterschied zwischen Gentoo und anderen Distributionen ausmacht sind weniger die Optimierungen auf die CPU sondern die USE-Flags. Daran scheitert so etwas als erstes. Man müsste ja von jedem Paket dutzende Varianten vorhalten, nur um das Wesentlichste abzudecken. Des weiteren muss man das Flag bindist setzen, wenn man Pakete ausliefert.

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

Klasse, ich probiere mal die genannten Methoden am WE und gebe dann nochmal mein Fazit und markiere falls erfolgreich mit "gelöst".

Grüße

Christian

----------

## boospy

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was den Unterschied zwischen Gentoo und anderen Distributionen ausmacht sind weniger die Optimierungen auf die CPU sondern die USE-Flags. Daran scheitert so etwas als erstes. Man müsste ja von jedem Paket dutzende Varianten vorhalten, nur um das Wesentlichste abzudecken. Des weiteren muss man das Flag bindist setzen, wenn man Pakete ausliefert.

 

Naja es ist ja jetzt kein Binary Server im klassischen Sinne, aber wir dachten einfach es wär ne gute Idee in frei zugeben, wir könne ihn überall nutzen, und andere können ja auch was davon haben. Und gut 40-50 % der Pakete passen dann meist. Grad wenn man nen Atom benutzt, so wie mein Kodi im Wohnzimmer  :Smile: 

lg

----------

## Turtlecrabman

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> RAID ersetzt eh kein Backup.
> 
> ```
> cd /mnt
> 
> ...

 

Entschuldigt die späte Antwort. Die obige Lösung ist fantastisch und ist seit Samstag im Einsatz. Mit der kleinen Änderung das ich "mount -o bind / /mnt/bind" durch einen Eintrag in der fstab ersetzt und aus dem Rest ein Cronjob gemacht habe. Daher bedanke ich mich vielmals für diese Lösung.

Des Weiteren möchte ich mich bei musv für die Erleichterung der Updates bedanken.

Viele Grüße

Christian

----------

## Turtlecrabman

Hallo Forum,

unfassbar, aber wahr: Genau heute um 16:03 ist die Festplatte, für die ich diese Frage und Thread eröffnet habe, abgeraucht. Meine Katze fand es spannend am USB-Kabel meiner Fernbedienung rumzukauen und hat nen astreinen Kurzschluss verursacht. Platte im Eimer, aber dank eurer Hilfe, hatte ich innerhalb von 1,5 h wieder mein System zurück. Und ich wollte es letzte Woche noch verschieben. Es lebe das Backup.

Vielen Dank.

Grüße Christian

----------

